# Is being 'gripped' a status symbol?



## Tee (Sep 21, 2012)

Not targeting anyone specifically.  I just notice that gear signatures and posts that mention their gripped D3000 seem to have some sort of "look at me" feel to it.  Sometimes I'll post my exif and camera info when asking for C&C.  It's never occurred to me to me to make mention that my camera is gripped.  So, how about it- why do you make mention that you're gripped?

*flame retardant suit on but honestly, I more curious than anything else.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2012)

I know when I first *got gripped*, I felt like the king of the castle...but that was yearrrrrs ago...


----------



## Tee (Sep 21, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I know when I first *got gripped*, I felt like the king of the castle...but that was yearrrrrs ago...



Ahhh...the memories.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 21, 2012)

Tee said:


> Not targeting anyone specifically.  I just notice that gear signatures and posts that mention their gripped D3000 seem to have some sort of "look at me" feel to it.  Sometimes I'll post my exif and camera info when asking for C&C.  It's never occurred to me to me to make mention that my camera is gripped.  So, how about it- why do you make mention that you're gripped?
> 
> *flame retardant suit on but honestly, I more curious than anything else.


I've always wondered the same thing.  My D90 and D7000 have grips on them, but I wouldn't mention that in a signature any more than I'd mention that they are "Strapped and Capped".


----------



## panblue (Sep 21, 2012)

)

I think it is a kind of status thing. And a grip can be a fairly expensive accessory, so I guess if you are listing your gear, you like to include it amongst the other bits in the sig. Maybe if you're that way inclined, it's a bigger buzz knowing that your camera is a hefty-enough, single-digit model that don't need no grip add-on! ;-)


----------



## Overread (Sep 21, 2012)

Grips tend to change the nature of the DSLR - its not just a DSLR, now its a DSLR with a grip. It tends to be fairly expensive an addition (heck most grips cost more than a 50mm f1.8!), plus using them makes you a proper photographer of course 

In the end, eh, its a gear list its going to have some element of "look what I got" behind it. Most of the time though its just there cause, everyone else does it, plus for critique threads or "what should I get next" ones its a good item to have listed out.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2012)

It's a ridiculous kind of weenie-wagging thing.


----------



## Tony S (Sep 21, 2012)

Crap.... I can't get a grip.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 21, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Crap.... I can't get a grip.



perhaps you need a bigger weenie.


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2012)

Consider _why_ pro grade DSLR cameras have a grip built-in.

Having the vertical orientation controls make using that framing orientation that much more stable when a camera is hand held by allowing the photographer to keep their upper arms braced against their body.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

KmH said:


> Consider _why_ pro grade DSLR cameras have a grip built-in.
> 
> Having the vertical orientation controls make using that framing orientation that much more stable when a camera is hand held by allowing the photographer to keep their upper arms braced against their body.




In other words, "gripped" means "I take portrait-orientation shots without my elbow sticking up into the air."


----------



## rokvi (Sep 21, 2012)

If they are gripped, there should be no excuse for orientation then.


----------



## Tee (Sep 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> .... plus for critique threads or "what should I get next" ones its a good item to have listed out.



That's a valid point.:thumbup:

I'm definitely not arguing the merits or reasons of having a grip.  I gots my shizz all gripped as well and love it.  I just find it amusing sometimes.  It's like saying "I have spinners on my Pinto".


----------



## IByte (Sep 21, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> It's a ridiculous kind of weenie-wagging thing.



LMAO!!.  I gave up buying my grip for now, and got two pocket wizzies instead.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 21, 2012)

I think having the equipment in the signature is retarded anyway and is just a way to gloat and justify purchases.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

Tee said:


> It's like saying "I have spinners on my Pinto".




I don't have spinners on my Pinto. I have spinners on my Vega.


----------



## Tee (Sep 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > It's like saying "I have spinners on my Pinto".
> ...



Sweet!  I shamelessly admit I pinstriped my lime green '76 Fury to jazz it up.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 21, 2012)

Nothing says "steal me" more than a grip, even a cheap one on a cheap camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Nothing says "steal me" more than a grip, even a cheap one on a cheap camera.



Nothing says, "Steal Me!" more than the _factory strap_.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 21, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I think having the equipment in the signature is retarded anyway and is just a way to gloat and justify purchases.



I have mine listed in my sig in case a member has any questions about a particular piece, they know I have it and can feel free to ask about it.  This has proved useful several times as there are not a lot of references out there with regard to some of the Tokina lenses I have and there have been a few members contact me about my opinions on them.


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 21, 2012)

480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing says "steal me" more than a grip, even a cheap one on a cheap camera.
> ...



And a camera bag with the brand on it in big bright letters


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Its only a status symbol if you have the OEM grip.... third party doesn't count!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Its only a status symbol if you have the OEM grip.... third party doesn't count!




For sale:  One MB-D11 knockoff made by Porsche.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 22, 2012)

Grip = Pro?

Time to get a grip!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Grip = Pro?
> 
> Time to get a grip!



Pro = Grip.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 22, 2012)

_i like big cameras and I cannot lie..._


----------



## KyPink (Sep 22, 2012)

Bought a grip a couple of months ago... tried it once and HATED it!  I have tiny hands   So it's sitting in the box in my closet.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't find it to be something that's necessarily worth it.

Oh no, how am I ever going to rotate the camera 90 degrees to get a vertical photo.

It's convenient, and I do like it on my 1D, but it's not something I'm ping to rush out and spend money on.


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 22, 2012)

I have my camera gripped. I never listed it though. Having the vertical options is awesome and makes my camera easier to hold. I always find myself holding it by the grip also by my side while between shots also. Also having the second battery in my camera is an awesome feature. I never thought of it as a status thing though.


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 22, 2012)

I like grips. Helps slow shutter hand held shots. Plus my hands are wide so it feels better lol. As far as looks I can care less.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > I think having the equipment in the signature is retarded anyway and is just a way to gloat and justify purchases.
> ...



You don't have ANY of those conspicuous red "L"'s that soooo many Canon fans seem to have...don't you feel awfully insecure without "L"uxury-branded lenses? Oh, wait, you're a Nikon user...you don't need that kind of stroking...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have large hands, and find a grip really improves handling... especially with larger, heavier lenses.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 22, 2012)

I love the fact I only charge my batteries once a week....

Actually I haven't had to charge them since I was in California late august, early September.


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 23, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I think having the equipment in the signature is retarded anyway and is just a way to gloat and justify purchases.



Hehe..  Actually, I put my camera and lenses in my signature so people would understand why my photos look like they were shot with an old 6 megapixel camera. They were!

Heck, I don't think my camera even *can* be gripped!  Wait, I just checked and it can with a BGE-1 available used on ebay for $45.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey my "new" D200 is coming with a grip. Cool, now we can talk. Yesterday, before my 200 purchase, it didn't mean crap. Now? I think we should start a thread and only let gripped camera owners participate.
Actually, I've had a grip for my Bronica for many years and seldom use it. But that doesn't matter. I'm still cool because I own one.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 23, 2012)

For me, the real benefit was that I could use AA batteries.  A lot cheaper than the custom battery that Canon sells, and I can get AA batteries anywhere.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 23, 2012)

It sure is for this Heineken!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 23, 2012)

My 35mm is gripped. Now it runs on AA batteries. Was getting sick of buying CR2 batteries at $15 each which didn't last long at all. I have to say it has transformed.my.camera. Much easier to hold, especially if I have a heavy lens on the front. Plus it looks cool haha.


----------



## Railphotog (Sep 23, 2012)

Just read some comments on another forum, started out as "my gripped 7D...".  Having a grip on the camera was not relevant to the discussion, so here it looked like bragging to me.  Typing this while my gripped Canon XSi sits next to me, allowing me to comment!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rick58 said:
			
		

> Hey my "new" D200 is coming with a grip. Cool, now we can talk. Yesterday, before my 200 purchase, it didn't mean crap. Now? I think we should start a thread and only let gripped camera owners participate.
> Actually, I've had a grip for my Bronica for many years and seldom use it. But that doesn't matter. I'm still cool because I own one.



Thank god owning a grip makes you cool. I took mine off so my D800 would fit in my smaller camera bag. I also have a grip for my D60. Guess I'm like the Fonz or something for having TWO grips.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 23, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Hey my "new" D200 is coming with a grip. Cool, now we can talk. Yesterday, before my 200 purchase, it didn't mean crap. *Now? I think we should start a thread and only let gripped camera owners participate.*
> Actually, I've had a grip for my Bronica for many years and seldom use it. But that doesn't matter. I'm still cool because I own one.



Gripped NIKON owners!  We don't want that gripped Canon riff-raff in there.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey my "new" D200 is coming with a grip. Cool, now we can talk. Yesterday, before my 200 purchase, it didn't mean crap. *Now? I think we should start a thread and only let gripped camera owners participate.*
> ...



zOMG---my avatar photo is of ME, with my gripped Canon 5D classic. SOOOOooooooo ashamed...I feel dirty...


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...



There's the door>>>>


----------



## SCraig (Sep 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> zOMG---my avatar photo is of ME, with my gripped Canon 5D classic. SOOOOooooooo ashamed...I feel dirty...



Well, we might, MIGHT, be willing to make a few notable exceptions.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

My grip cost more than your grip!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2012)

I tell people I was once gripped by Salma Hayek--and they are impressed! It inflates my status quite a bit just to recall it.


----------



## Edsport (Sep 23, 2012)

I grip to compensate for a tiny weenie...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)

Edsport said:


> I grip to compensate for a tiny weenie...



I grip to compensate for having large hands.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 23, 2012)

Does an autowinder on a film camera count?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Does an autowinder on a film camera count?



Only if it has controls on it...... like a shutter release.  Otherwise, it's the a clicky-whirly thing that makes a sound low-end camaras like to use to 'sound' professional.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 23, 2012)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Does an autowinder on a film camera count?
> ...



awe...my Pentax auto 110 isn't low end...its the highest end 110 camera system ever made. i realize that's not very impressive, but still...Its all I got.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> awe...my Pentax auto 110 isn't low end...its the highest end 110 camera system ever made. i realize that's not very impressive, but still...Its all I got.



I meant_ todays' _low-end cams.  Adding the click-whirr of an autowinder/motor drive to P&S's is purely a marketing gimmick.  Heck, even smart phones do it.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 23, 2012)

what about being groped?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 23, 2012)

If you have a grip, you get one grope.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't use a grip. If I want to shoot portrait, I just lie down.


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 23, 2012)

Mentioning your camera's grip is much like posting a signature with a list of what you own. 
It's a bit ridiculous. 

Actually, it's funny sometimes seeing awful photos from users here with TOP of the line equipment. 
Just goes to show you, it means nothing if you can't use it to its potential.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> Mentioning your camera's grip is much like posting a signature with a list of what you own.
> It's a bit ridiculous.
> 
> *Actually, it's funny sometimes seeing awful photos from users here with TOP of the line equipment.
> Just goes to show you, it means nothing if you can't use it to its potential.*



Posted by someone who posts things like this:



MK3Brent said:


> Has anyone ever come across an app to hack the  camera capabilities of the Android OS cameras? I think it would be a lot  of fun to dial in some settings from an interface and get some extended  shutter times to do some creative photos.



I guess some signature lists would be ridiculous to someone like that!


----------



## MK3Brent (Sep 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > Mentioning your camera's grip is much like posting a signature with a list of what you own.
> ...


What's your point? It's a camera....

Oh, I get it... You're embarrassed because you have a long list of things you bought in your signature... 
Sorry.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 23, 2012)

OK, guys

lighten up a bit.
Everybody has their idiosyncracies, let's not make enemies out of them.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > MK3Brent said:
> ...



No.. I am embarrassed that you consider a cell phone to be a camera!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2012)

Dude...a SMART PHONE is a camera! A cellphone is....an embarrassment!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Dude...a SMART PHONE is a camera! A cellphone is....an embarrassment!



SURE! Wasn't Samsung recently touting their Smart Phone as a Pro Quality camera or something?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 23, 2012)

Bestbuy guy says smart phone ok but dslr kit if you want to start pro immediately. Yeah, get it a grip, its like a watermark, you need it for instant success.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2012)

Better sign up at Facebook while you're at it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Bestbuy guy says smart phone ok but dslr kit if you want to start pro immediately. Yeah, get it a grip, its like a watermark, you need it for instant success.



you mean "low end entry level" dslr kit to start pro immediately, right? Or is that just for the MWACs?


----------

